# Ảnh Ngọc Quyên, Diễm My lộ ngực



## XinhXinh (12 Tháng bảy 2012)

[h=4]Những hình ảnh bị lộ chính từ facebook của diễn viên Diễm My[/h]  Cách  đây một giờ đồng hồ, trên Facebook của nữ diễn viên Diễm My 9X bất ngờ  xuất hiện một loạt những hình ảnh được cho là chụp từ các phân cảnh  trong một bộ phim "bom tấn" Việt đang trong quá trình quay. Diễm My còn  ghi chú đây là cảnh quay "tắm sữa dê" của các mỹ nhân trong bộ phim này.  Tuy nhiên, có lẽ do không cẩn thận khi chụp ảnh, nữ diễn viên đã vô  tình để "rò rỉ" ra hai tấm ảnh lộ cả vòng 1 khá rõ của mình và Ngọc Quyên . Hai tấm ảnh này đang gây xôn xao dư luận vì khá nhạy cảm và gây nhiều tranh cãi.


 
_Ảnh lộ ngực của Ngọc Quyên_​ 




_Diễm My cũng để lộ những hình ảnh nhạy cảm này_​ 

 

 

 



_Thanh Hằng  (người đầu tiên)_​ 

  [h=6][/h]  *Kênh 14*​


----------

